# Need Breed Help!



## twilightcinder (Jan 7, 2010)

I am with a rescue and we picked up 3 6 wk old kittens from the local shelter. I am thinking these look alot like lynx seal point siamese.

Pictures below. 















































All 3 have charcoal feet and feet pads.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, my! They are beautiful and I *love* the classic tabby pattern they have. Unfortunately, I am 
not skilled at correctly guessing their kitten colors. I can tell genetically; they carry a homozygous 
pair of recessive pointed genes in addition to agouti and the tabby pattern of at least one kitten is 
the classic pattern.
I would _love_ to have a Classic Lynx Point. *_sigh_* :luv


----------



## twilightcinder (Jan 7, 2010)

The more I read the more I think they are Blue Lynx Points... 

Blue Lynx Point: body should be a bluish white to a platinum gray, cold in tone, shading to lighter color on stomach and chest. body shading may take form of ghost striping. Points: deep blue-gray bars, distinct and separated by lighter background color. Ears; a deep blue-gray with paler thumbprint in center. paw pads; slate color, nose leather; slat-color permitted, pink nose edged in blue preferred.
Disqualify: Spotted pads as seen in Tortie Point pattern or lacking pigment.
(ACFA Standards)


----------



## P&R (Sep 10, 2009)

OMGoodness, gorgeous!


----------

